# information needed



## nero66 (Sep 23, 2011)

hi everyone I need some help, currently at Liverpool JMU (masters in screenwriting) working on a script which I will be setting in hong kong during run up to 1997 handover.

Does anybody have information or know anybody who knows anything about the police force during british rule.

Really need help or a point in right direction.
thanks

John-francis nero :confused2:


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

nero66 said:


> hi everyone I need some help, currently at Liverpool JMU (masters in screenwriting) working on a script which I will be setting in hong kong during run up to 1997 handover.
> 
> Does anybody have information or know anybody who knows anything about the police force during british rule.
> 
> ...


what do want to know? My knowledge is limited, but I knew one chief inspector, three senior inspectors and three dectectives.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

if you are looking for scandal, dirt or corruption, I can't help you. The guys I knew were all so straight, it must have hurt.

Get to the point you can send private messages here and I'll give you a name of someone and last known location, (an ex RHKP Insector) to talk to.... if he is willing


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi John Francis

I am married to an ex RHKP Superintendant 

I have sent you a PM


----------



## nero66 (Sep 23, 2011)

*hello*

[
Hello, thank you for getting back to me so quickly, so quickly in fact that I had to rush this response (slightly) in case you thought that I was being ignorant not responding with the same speed and gusto.

My story is set in Hong Kong in the run up to the 97 hand over, all though it is all fiction and the handover just happens to be happening as this story unfolds I thought it would be a good idea to talk to some police men who where there when it was happening.

I don’t really know much about policing procedures only what I have seen on TV and I think sometimes that has to be taken with a pinch of salt.

What I really need to find out about are the following:-

If a case was active when the handover took place would the investigating officers have time to introduce their new counterparts to that case?

How many British officers were stationed there at any one time and did they request to go or where they automatically placed there.

How many British officers could actually speak Chinese?

If they couldn’t speak Chinese were they placed with a national who could?

Was there a specific length for a British officer’s tour of duty?

Was the structure of command the same as it is in Britain e.g. DC,DI,DS,DCI ?

Could the officers stay on in Hong Kong after the handover?

Did Hong Kong have the same judicial system as Britain before the handover?

How would the judicial system convict a British national?

Were the prisons run the same as in Britain at that time? 

It would really help me if you could give an answer to any of the above questions and any of your own personal feelings about Hong Kong at that time.

Sincerely 

John-Francis Nero


----------



## nero66 (Sep 23, 2011)

*thanks*



dunmovin said:


> if you are looking for scandal, dirt or corruption, I can't help you. The guys I knew were all so straight, it must have hurt.
> 
> Get to the point you can send private messages here and I'll give you a name of someone and last known location, (an ex RHKP Insector) to talk to.... if he is willing



Hello, thank you for getting back to me so quickly, so quickly in fact that I had to rush this response (slightly) in case you thought that I was being ignorant not responding with the same speed and gusto.
My story is set in Hong Kong in the run up to the 97 hand over, all though it is all fiction and the handover just happens to be happening as this story unfolds I thought it would be a good idea to talk to some police men who where there when it was happening.
I don’t really know much about policing procedures only what I have seen on TV and I think sometimes that has to be taken with a pinch of salt.
What I really need to find out about are the following:-
If a case was active when the handover took place would the investigating officers have time to introduce their new counterparts to that case?
How many British officers were stationed there at any one time and did they request to go or where they automatically placed there.
How many British officers could actually speak Chinese?
If they couldn’t speak Chinese were they placed with a national who could?
Was there a specific length for a British officer’s tour of duty?
Was the structure of command the same as it is in Britain e.g. DC,DI,DS,DCI ?
Could the officers stay on in Hong Kong after the handover?
Did Hong Kong have the same judicial system as Britain before the handover?
How would the judicial system convict a British national?
Were the prisons run the same as in Britain at that time? 
It would really help me if you could give an answer to any of the above questions and any of your own personal feelings about Hong Kong at that time.

Sincerely 

John-Francis Nero


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

nero66 said:


> [
> Hello, thank you for getting back to me so quickly, so quickly in fact that I had to rush this response (slightly) in case you thought that I was being ignorant not responding with the same speed and gusto.
> 
> My story is set in Hong Kong in the run up to the 97 hand over, all though it is all fiction and the handover just happens to be happening as this story unfolds I thought it would be a good idea to talk to some police men who where there when it was happening.
> ...



Hi John Francis

I have passed on all these question to my husband. If you can reply to my PM iand let me know your email address he will I think prefer tp respond the that address


----------

